# what is the best grain pellet for 177 caliber



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

i use gamo and there the best ive ever used but is there any other good ones


----------



## surfingdwedge (Mar 19, 2004)

For hunting use Hollow point silver bears or kodiaks. The hollow points seem to do very well for me for instant kills while the kodiak will penetrate it and hit very hard making it go into shock within seconds. What Gamo are you using? Also for target shooting simply use wadcutters or pointed pellets. Wodcutters if you want to keep better track of your hitting point of a target.

-Jake


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

o thats cool i use gamo match which are flat tipped pellets effectice to about 30 yards out with my shadow 1000 and the gamo pointed tips i have killed squerells out to *50 yards away!!!!!* my gamo shadow is 1000 feet per secand advertieed


----------

